# What is this Tractor?



## GunstonB (Jun 16, 2012)

Can someone please help me and identify this tractor? My father-in-law bought it used in the '60's.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

It doesn't look like a US model IH from what I can see. Almost looks like a Massey Harris Pony to me. The vines are covering quite a bit of the tractor, but the hood definitely looks like a Massey Harris.

Here's a nicely restored Pony.


----------



## GunstonB (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks for the ID. Your picture of the restored Pony looks like a perfect match, especially the steering linkage in the front, matching wheels, etc. My wife remembers her dad getting it somewhere in Alabama.

Thanks again. Now I need to figure out if I'm going to pull it out of the vines/weeds and do something with it.

G


----------



## kitz (Jan 2, 2011)

you better there all worth saving


----------



## stephenscity (Oct 26, 2011)

Sure looks like a pony and not that bad of a restore. Motor might be siezed but a little PB might just free her up.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 15, 2011)

Looks like a good project,someone should save it,if not you then who?


----------



## Redwreck (May 19, 2012)

Looks like a great restoration project! Good history, keep it in the family.


----------



## jonathco (Jun 21, 2012)

Looks like a nice restoration candidate to me. It'd be a crime _not _to restore it.


----------



## GunstonB (Jun 16, 2012)

Well Guys, I got a neighbor near my tractor to read the S/N and it is PGA 52929. So, it is a PACER, not a PONY. I plan to go to Florida later in the summer and see if I can get in on a trailer to bring home. I hope the essential solid pieces are sound because my friend said the sheet metal was almost all gone. BTW, the pictures at the beginning are how it looked in Aug 2010.

Will keep you all updated as things progress. It is going to be a FUN project.


----------



## CDragonworks (Dec 23, 2011)

Go pull her out and get her running...the old tractors are AWESOME!!!! Trust me I love my old beasts...I now own 2 a 1959 MF25 and 1974 Cub IH Lowboy 154.... and if my hubby will let me I will have more!!! I use mine so they are not toys!
You will love the old girl and she has history!


----------



## pacerman (Jul 25, 2012)

GunstonB said:


> Well Guys, I got a neighbor near my tractor to read the S/N and it is PGA 52929. So, it is a PACER, not a PONY. I plan to go to Florida later in the summer and see if I can get in on a trailer to bring home. I hope the essential solid pieces are sound because my friend said the sheet metal was almost all gone. BTW, the pictures at the beginning are how it looked in Aug 2010.
> 
> Will keep you all updated as things progress. It is going to be a FUN project.


Hi, Year, it's a Pacer all right. The Pony had the distributor coming out the side of the block where the Pacer carburator is, so it's a dead give away. I agree with some of the other comments about going and getting it! Could be fun!


----------



## Cello (Jul 6, 2012)

*"nothing built today can beat yesteryear's!" *


----------



## Alleyoop (Jul 26, 2012)

I have a 1954 Pacer. Has a 92 CID engine instead of the 62CID the pony has.

I find it hard to believe the sheet metal would royt away in just two years since the picture was taken;










 Al


----------



## GunstonB (Jun 16, 2012)

Here is the project - loaded for its trip to Alabama. A lot worse than when I saw it last August 2000 (not 2010 as I erroneously posted earlier). LOTS of HEAVY rust. Some parts have rusted away completely. Got it home about two weeks ago and have begun the salvage/restoration. Will post more pictures as things progress. Wheels, steering, shift lever, and tires are the major problem areas. Oil was full and clean and the radiator/engine still was full of anti-freeze - from 1978 the last year I know it ran.

The mess hanging underneath is the remnants of a rotary mower. It was buried under about 3" of compacted leaves, dirt and pine straw. Another complete rebuild to do if I want to get it going.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Looks like interesting project,might consider its own thread/log for updates.


----------



## GunstonB (Jun 16, 2012)

Good Idea!! :beer: Have already started the front end. Will open a new thread for progress reports. Think I'll name it "*'56 Pacer - Returns From...*."
'


----------

